# 4 devices - same juice - so different but each has its place



## Silver (8/2/15)

Hi all

By coincidence I discovered yesterday that I had the same juice loaded in four different devices







So I decided to do a write up on the vape and what the juice tastes like on each - and compare.

The juice in question is Vapour Mountain Strawberry 18mg diluted down to 9mg with PG/VG - and it has VM menthol concentrate drops added. The EVOD1 has 18mg undiluted.

I have been enjoying this VM Strawberry menthol mix for quite some time as a mellow "mindless vape" while sitting at the computer or just for something refreshing. It's not sweet, just right. The strawberry makes the menthol a bit less boring and gives it a flavour. The menthol is lovely and refreshing. Longer drags and double drags give a nice burn at the back of the throat. Refreshing. The dilution is for the higher powered gear and I have found I don't lose much flavour.

From left to right
1. *Evod1 on MVP2* - 1.8 ohm stock Kanger single coil - vaping at 7.5 Watts
2. *Lemo on SmokM50* - 0.9 ohm single coil, Rayon wick - vaping at 15 Watts
3. *Atlantis on CFMod* - 0.5 ohm stock coil - vaping at about 30 Watts
4. *Nuppin on Reo* - 0.36 ohm dual coil, Rayon wick - vaping at about 45 Watts (22 Watts per coil)

So how do they compare and which do I prefer?

*They are all very different and each has their place. I like them all *

*Evod 1/MVP2 *
This is a humble yet legendary setup for me. It is my preferred first thing in the morning vape and late evening vape. When I just want something mild. Something soothing, yet still refreshing. The flavour on the Evod1 is special. Not sure why, but to my palette it brings out the true flavour in a juice and I find it works very well for the fruity juices and the menthols/mints. Two longish drags and I can feel the menthol in my throat. To aid this little fella, I put in 18mg undiluted and sometimes inhale quickly after filling my mouth with vapour. Lovely, relaxed and mild. It has been my mindless vaper (and PC companion) for some time. It has also travelled with me far and wide. Reliable and rugged.

*Lemo/SmokM50*
A lot more intensity than the Evod1 but still a reasonably mellow vape. Long relaxing slow lung hits (airflow wide open) are so satisfying on this setup. It has such a beautiful crisp flavour. And it's a cool vape, which suits this flavour well. The menthol is the main feature with the strawberry in the background. I can feel the pleasurable "menthol burn" toward the end of a long lung hit. And the menthol fumes continue wafting in my nose afterward. The clouds are impressive too. This is slowly becoming my favourite PC companion. I just need to remember to blow away from the screen. It probably wont be my travel buddy - I am scared to break the Lemo glass. And you can't chuck it around or drop it. But for a desktop setup this is blissful.

*Atlantis/CFMod*
Wow, what a combination. This tank means business from the start. It has big airflow and a loose lung hit. This produces lots of clouds. Yet, the flavour on this juice is quite remarkable. It's almost as crisp as the Lemo - but there is more air coming in - so you fill your lungs much quicker. The menthol burn is there too, especially at the end of a long lung hit. Hard to choose which I prefer between the Lemo and the Atlantis on my setups and power settings. Both are very good. Only thing is that the Atlantis is not a mild relaxing affair. It's more noisy and the clouds are too much for the occasional puff while working on the computer. This is great for the occasional deep satisfying lung hit.

*Nuppin on Reo*
This is the most intense of the lot. No messing around. It's a recent dual coil setup and I am still getting used to it. The action is intense. It burnt my lip, but the battery has gotten a bit flatter so its a bit better now. Strangely, despite the intensity of the vaporisation, the flavour is not as crisp or sharp. It's very smooth. And I don't get the same menthol burn as I get from the Lemo or the Atlantis. Instead it "softens" the juice and makes it milder. It's still very pleasurable but in a different way. You notice it if you vape on it after the other two, not if you pick it up first. Perhaps because my airflow holes are wide open. But this is how I am using it now. Vapour production is way more than the previous two. Thick dense plumes as @Tom would say. And you don't even need to inhale for that long to produce massive clouds. Quite remarkable for me since I am not a cloud blowing expert.

They are all quite different yet all enjoyable in their own way.

For grab and vape all day vaping at the computer, I am really liking the *Lemo*.
For very mild vaping, the *EVOD1 *is still tops.
The *Atlantis *is great for the occasional cloud and it gives a good crisp flavour on this juice too.
The *Nuppin *is just insane and I still need to tweak it further. The flavour is not quite as crisp and the vape is "softer" yet still enjoyable. But those clouds..... oh my goodness, for that alone, it's a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 12


----------



## MurderDoll (8/2/15)

Awesome write up as usual @Silver.

Its always interesting to see how the different setups handle the same liquid differently. 

Mighty little EVOD 1 is still running strong in your setup. That next to the Reo has to be the best purchase you've made in Vaping?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

What a great comparison @Silver 

You cover almost every type of device in vaping in a single post and manage to put into words what makes each of them special. Just a splendid write-up - the value of this to most vapors (new and old) is nearly priceless.

I think you also touch on an aspect of vaping that many tend to overlook...different devices for different times/places/situations. It's very important to have something that works well for you no matter what you are doing

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Awesome write up as usual @Silver.
> 
> Its always interesting to see how the different setups handle the same liquid differently.
> 
> Mighty little EVOD 1 is still running strong in your setup. That next to the Reo has to be the best purchase you've made in Vaping?



Thanks @Zodd 

Indeed, the mighty Evod 1 still has a solid place in my lineup

By the way, this was just me testing various devices for this fruity menthol vape which I like to have in my rotation. 

What this post does not cover is that the Reo/RM2 setups are still in full service and probably take care of 70-80 percent of my vaping. Nothing yet beats my Reo/RM2 mouth to lung for the big throat hit on the tobacco juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/2/15)

free3dom said:


> What a great comparison @Silver
> 
> You cover almost every type of device in vaping in a single post and manage to put into words what makes each of them special. Just a splendid write-up - the value of this to most vapors (new and old) is nearly priceless.
> 
> I think you also touch on an aspect of vaping that many tend to overlook...different devices for different times/places/situations. It's very important to have something that works well for you no matter what you are doing



Thanks @free3dom - much appreciated!

As i outlined above in my reply to Zodd, this is just for one juice. The light fruity menthol one 

Would be interesting to repeat the test for a big throat hitting tobacco juice. For that I would add the RM2. But I think i know the outcome of that test already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom - much appreciated!
> 
> As i outlined above in my reply to Zodd, this is just for one juice. The light fruity menthol one
> 
> Would be interesting to repeat the test for a big throat hitting tobacco juice. For that I would add the RM2. But I think i know the outcome of that test already



Episode 2? 

I think the fact of exploring the same juice on different devices is exactly what sets this apart from the myriad other comparisons. This seems almost scientific 

Would love to hear your thoughts on their performance with other juices as well - since different juices are more suited to different devices (and power levels) I think it would illuminate even more on their relative strenghts/weaknesses.

But even with just the one juice it is a great comparison  
(It helps that my ADV is Strawberry Snap, which is very similar to your VM Strawberry + Menthol)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (9/2/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> By coincidence I discovered yesterday that I had the same juice loaded in four different devices
> ....
> ...



Me thinks the answer to your "dilemma " of having loaded the same juice in 4 devices can be found in your posting 

See above quote.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (9/2/15)

Awesome feedback @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (9/2/15)

Interesting read @Silver just shows how important it is that members detail what setup they using when giving a juice review....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/2/15)

As thorough as always.

Excellent write up @Silver 

This highlights that there is no single device that ticks all of the boxes when it comes to vaping. Different requirements, different circumstances require different setups.

I do think its safe that you have definitely got any vaping situation under control with you current arsenal. No matter the situation, their is a suitable device nearby

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/15)

Stephen said:


> Interesting read @Silver just shows how important it is that members detail what setup they using when giving a juice review....



Thanks @Stephen

Spot on. The devices do bring out differences in the juice. So too the power.


----------



## Silver (9/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> As thorough as always.
> 
> Excellent write up @Silver
> 
> ...



Thanks @Yiannaki 

You are right. No one device is ever absolutely perfect. Depends on the mood and the way the wind is blowing  

every vaper needs to build their own personal arsenal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/15)

Tom said:


> Me thinks the answer to your "dilemma " of having loaded the same juice in 4 devices can be found in your posting
> 
> See above quote.....



Quite right @Tom, thanks
Some juices are just great for mindless vaping while others are more suited to getting into the ring and giving you a solid punch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

very nicely done @Silver.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/2/15)

Great write up @Silver! Enjoyed reading it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

